
NSA exploit that powered WannaCry used much more these days - mediawatch
https://www.itwire.com/security/82752-nsa-exploit-that-powered-wannacry-used-much-more-these-days.html
======
bigiain
"Let's backdoor all the things, because we can trust the government to never
get breached and reveal all the backdoors."

"If you're not doing anything wrong, you've got nothing to fear..."

:sigh:

